# reduced recessive red



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

Does anyone have a picture of a Reduced Recessive Red that they could show please ? 

Thanks , Brian .


----------



## renabailey (Dec 31, 2013)

*Pictures*

Tom Barnharts Pigeon genetics web site and FRank Moscas have nice pictures. JUst google them


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

renabailey said:


> Tom Barnharts Pigeon genetics web site and FRank Moscas have nice pictures. JUst google them


Thanks , I dont remember seeing one there ,unless ive missed it . Have you seen a pic of a Reduced Recessive Red on one of these sites ?


----------



## renabailey (Dec 31, 2013)

dublolin boy said:


> Thanks , I dont remember seeing one there ,unless ive missed it . Have you seen a pic of a Reduced Recessive Red on one of these sites ?[/QUO look it up on u tube they had different colors


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

I have a couple reduced rr rollers out in the loft. I'll get pics tomorrow.


----------



## renabailey (Dec 31, 2013)

renabailey said:


> dublolin boy said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks , I dont remember seeing one there ,unless ive missed it . Have you seen a pic of a Reduced Recessive Red on one of these sites ?[/QUO look it up on u tube they had different colors
> ...


----------



## renabailey (Dec 31, 2013)

renabailey said:


> renabailey said:
> 
> 
> > I just search and got a lot different sites but I didn't go to see which one has pics. But their was a lot so one must have a picture. If you find a Modena site might have one.
> ...


----------



## tmaas (May 17, 2012)

Here's one of my reduced rr rollers.


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

tmaas said:


> I have a couple reduced rr rollers out in the loft. I'll get pics tomorrow.


Thanks Tmaas .


----------

